

Atom chip demand redefining Intel - bootload
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13924_3-10065879-64.html

======
bootload
_"... What Intel appears to like most about Atom is what it calls "margin
characteristics." In other words, it's a low-cost processor, but it yields
better margins than typical inexpensive chips like the Celeron ..."_

The Netbook is the new Notebook ~
[http://flickr.com/photos/bootload/2872451270/in/set-72157607...](http://flickr.com/photos/bootload/2872451270/in/set-72157607402416589/)

